

Facial recognition is insecure, slow, and a wasted effort... for now - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/108417-facial-recognition-is-insecure-slow-and-a-wasted-effort-for-now

======
Jun8
Please be informed about the advances before believing in the shoot from the
hip comments made in this post. The best and easiest way to do this (albeit a
bit dated) is the NIST Face Recognition Grand Challenge results
(<http://www.nist.gov/itl/iad/ig/frgc.cfm>). You'll see the _tremendous_
advances and increase in accuracy in FR achieved recently.

